# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  ☼ جديد VISION جهاز VISION CLEVER 4 اصلاح SMART VOD☼

## mohamed73

**  ** *  جــــد VISION & PINACLE يـــــــد  1/2/2019   أجهزة  VISION CLEVER 4 VISION CLEVER 4 MINI      ألإضافات  - اصلاح SMART VOD - تثبيث السيرفر STARCAM - اضافات أخرى  دائما بالجديد إن شاء الله ودعم مستمر لجميع الأجهزة     تحميل التحديث VISION CLEVER 4 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  تحميل التحديث VISION CLEVER 4 MINI الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *

----------


## almo1

chokran khoyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyya

----------


## spock1977

merci mon frere

----------


## ELYSAI

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله،
رمضان كريم و كل عام و انتم بألف خير و اللأمة الإسلامية جمعاء.

----------

